# Eheim Aquastyle 4



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Currently I'm keeping about 20 shrimps in a 2gal cylinder and I thought they need a new home, so here comes the Aquastyle 4

Beautiful Tank! It sits on top of a mini Fluval edge stand. I saw a picture a while back of someone doing a stair with his tank and liked it so much that I decided to copy :icon_smil


Substrate: eco complete $31! none of the local fish stores had it so I had to drive 30 miles to get it .. didn't want to wait for shipping

Rocks: $1.99 for big piece of slate and broke it in small pieces for the stairs

Plants: Anubias tied on rock, Dwarf Hair Grass from PetSmart (got a bunch left for my Fluval Edge tetra tank)

Driftwood

Aquatek Mini CO2 regulator is on the way


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Can't wait for the DHG to grow in.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

TeteRouge said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks!




GMYukonon24s said:


> Can't wait for the DHG to grow in.


They're doing good so far with just Excel dosing .. should have CO2 setup by the end of the week and maybe then it'll speed up the process. 

I also have some Staurogyne repens ordered to fill the areas around the anubias & the diftwood


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Staurogyne repens will look nice in there.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Couldn't keep the Staurogyne repens planted in the substrate so I stuck it in the little crack on the driftwood.
(There's also a nice stream of bubble coming up from the anubias leaf!)











Also Tank progress after 3 weeks:










Starting to see some algaes in there, so many it's time for some snails or maybe a small algae eater .. hope the DHG don't get uprooted


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the pathway? It is a nice start.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> I like the pathway? It is a nice start.


Thanks!


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

FYI Floramax from Caribsea is almost identical to EcoComplete (it's just dry vs wet, and the particle size can be a wee bit different), and PetSmart often has it on sale for 7$ a bag.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

Could've saved me a lot of money!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe hide the filter...
Otherwise looks great!


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Maybe hide the filter...
> Otherwise looks great!


Any suggestion on how to hide the filter? (I still want to be able to use that Filter

I have some stargrass growing behind the tree so hopefully it'll grow out enough to cover it


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

svn2k said:


> Any suggestion on how to hide the filter? (I still want to be able to use that Filter
> 
> I have some stargrass growing behind the tree so hopefully it'll grow out enough to cover it


If you put a black background (ie. black paper), then the filter will look much less substantial.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

some stems like rotala could also hide it.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

*** Update 02/21/2013 ***

DHG growth:









Happy shrimps









Tank shot from above:









Are these PFR or just regular RCS? LFS sold to me as RCS but they're super red










There were 2 deaths but water parameters tested out ok. Hopefully the berried RCS will replenish the population.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

BS87 said:


> FYI Floramax from Caribsea is almost identical to EcoComplete (it's just dry vs wet, and the particle size can be a wee bit different), and PetSmart often has it on sale for 7$ a bag.


Thank goodness I purchased that...


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the texture of eco-complete


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

*Full tank shot*


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

A little update










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

